# Largest round a Super Blackhawk?



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Looking around the Ruger website, it looks like there largest round for the Super Blackhawk is the .44 Magnum - I must say, currently the .44 Magnum is plenty big enough for me, but bigger is fun and bragging rights are fun too. 

So if one wants a single action revolver larger than .44 Magnum what can one do? I'm not about to convert my SBH, but if someone so desired to try to upgrade a SBH could the frame handle a larger cartridge such as a .454 Casull? What other rounds larger than a .44 Magnum could a SBH frame handle?

L J


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

First the frame on the SBH is the same frame as the BH and Bisley models. Other than the gripframe, hammer and the cylinder on some models, they're all the same (trigger on Bisley diff too) The SBH actually has also been chambered for the .41 magnum and the .45 Colt cartridges as well. Both were Hunter models made exclusively for Davidson's and Lipsey's respectfully.



> bigger is fun and bragging rights are fun too


 Remember if you can't hit what you're aiming at, bigger and "badder" makes a big imprssion alright - embarrassment. Concentrate of what one can accurately shoot not so much on the awe factor of a large caliber or powerful cartridge.

Custom 'smith have been rechambering the BH and SBH's from a long time now. .454 Casul chamberings are considered small now as they're now being safely converted to .500 maximum and many in between. A new cylinder (5 shot) and new bbl is required. It's mainly the cylinder taking the pressure more so than the cylinder frmae itself. 5 shot cylinders provide more material between chambers. More material allows higher pressures.

Check out Bowen Classic Arms (the master), Limbaugh, Clements, Cosby and Reeder for what is possible.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

So, does converting a BH from 6 to 5 shots require a lot of internal work to get he paw moving right? What are the largest rounds that could still use the full 6 round capacity?

L J


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

In the 5 shot conversion, a completly new cylinder is made. The timing of course would be a critical part. I believe some pawk work could be required, but the rea on the cylinder which is contacted by the pawl would of course be the newly machined area which would be designed for proper timing as well. It's not a job for the home 'smith regardless. To stick with a 6 shot, the .45 Colt is as large as one can go.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cylinder or frame determines strength?*

Blkhawk73:

I'll agree with most of what you have stated with the possible exception of the cylinder being the limiting criteria for powerful cartridges. No matter the size of the round, or power, the cylinder is made of sufficient thickness to handle the pressures.

The frame, and internal parts, are also the limiting factor. The topstrap especially, is subject to extreme tension from recoil stresses. Also, as in the case of my old Model 29 Smith, the pivot pins sheared off from metal fatigue finduced by recoil stress. One gun, a Colt .357 Magnum Single Action, had its topstrap stretch enough that the barrel angled down til the rear of the cylinder bound against the topstrap.

So, while you may be able to make a cylinder to take the stress induced by a 105mm howitizer round, the frame must be of sufficient strength as well.

Bob Wrigh


----------

